# Rlt Russian Forum Watch



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

If we had a forum watch what would it look like







?

Dial in Russian with Cyrillic script of course







.

I think we need to find a subtle look which says "Russian" when you glance at it.

If enough interest ( and orders ) are generated then maybe we can convince Roy to make it







.

Any ideas







? I think we should leave pictures of tanks out of it though







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chelsea colours maybe?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What about a watch called the "RLT - RED STAR"?

Could have a simple small red star at the 12 marker, black face, silver batons everywhere else, and based on an Amphibia case and movement.

RLT written in Cyrillic script where Roy normally puts it.

I would buy one!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sound good George









Come on Roy, turn the telly off and make some phone calls


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

...rotating inner bezel... hack seconds....

lots of lume too


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Sound good George
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've knocked up a "artist's impression"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like this idea, I think Roy has been wondering what to do next (oops forget I said that it might open the flood gates with Roy being inundated with wild and wacky ideas









Poor man























BTW I could happily live without hack seconds they`re a PITA as they only make me bother about how accurate the watch is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

in_denial said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Sound good George
> ...


I`ve recently seen something very similar to that ID, on an English site specialising in Russian watches, I think it was an old Raketa


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Surely RLT would be *РЛТ * in cyrillic.

Not keen on the hands, be a bugger to source as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Surely RLT would be *РЛТ * in cyrillic.
> 
> Not keen on the hands, be a bugger to source as well.
> 
> ...


I should have noticed that, esecially as it`s one that normally tends to get me hot under the coller


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is the sort of thing I had in mind (my apologies to the photoshopped original)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Another option maybe:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Segmented dial anyone







?

Sunrise, segmented dial







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Sunrise, segmented dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No - too japanese







.

Parabolic abstract "Sputnik" shape from centre of dial to 8 and 10 o'clock







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Segmented dial anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raketakat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise, segmented dial
> ...


Talking to yourself is one thing Ian









Argueing with yourself is very worrying























I like George`s suggestions, very cool


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Talking to yourself is one thing Ian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've worked for the N.H.S. for 25 years and you expect me to be sane














?

I think we need a watch that might interest the people who wouldn't normally consider buying Russian







.

Thanks for the suggestions George







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

black bezel, maybe with those segments usually marked in red in superlume?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking to yourself is one thing IanÂ
> ...


I`ve worked for them since `72 bar approx a year out so in anwer to your question.... no


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oops. Too big







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Brutal angles , conctructivist thingy.

Hands should be same as markers but elongated of course







.

Sekonda "Strela" oblong lume marker on second hand.

You may now laugh Ladies and Gentlemen







.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

How about something really Military looking with a big oversize canteen crown?

OR... Something Rectangular... Gold case... Red dial... Seconds subdial...

The RLT Stanski.

Ok, I admit to working for the NHS for the past 12 years.

Guess I've gone mad early.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

makky said:


> How about something really Military looking with a big oversize canteen crown?
> 
> OR... Something Rectangular... Gold case... Red dial... Seconds subdial...
> 
> ...


Decided, you've all gone bananas






























and I don't think working for the NHS for 12 years is the cause


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > How about something really Military looking with a big oversize canteen crown?
> ...


Trust me Roy, it doesn`t


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Я думаю, что Вы весь безумны и хотите удостоверить


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Я думаю, что Вы весь безумны и хотите удостоверить
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вы точное одним для того чтобы поговорить *No.4*!!!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Ничто, чтобы видеть здесь. движение теперь нравится!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Переводить с рыбами babel дает интересные результаты


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Переводить с рыбами babel дает интересные результаты
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, what you wrote translates to:

To transfer with the fishes of babel it gives the interesting results???????????

Where did you learn to speak Russian? Mac

What translator did you use?
















Доброй ночи


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Переводить с рыбами babel дает интересные результаты
> ...


Just worked it out Mac, BABEL FISH (now I know why your Russian is crap)
















Доброй ночи Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Переводить с рыбами babel дает интересные результаты
> ...


I know, it started out as.....

"Translating with Babel fish gives interesting results"
















The others I tried were even worse


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Nos Da Roy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> ←
> ​


Yes. The hands should be like the second hand on the revered Red One







.

But different







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I knew I`d seen something similar







.......










Photo nicked from the bay


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got a couple of the older ones somewhere. They're a sod to tell the time with







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I've got a couple of the older ones somewhere. They're a sod to tell the time with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

